# LED Light System Finished



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*LED Light System Finished (Nite pics)*

FINALLY, I got to set up my LED lights that I've been working on for what seems like forever. Having LED Lights for halloween is commonplace nowadays, but what makes these different is that I made a connection system and mounting system that is unique, and extremely fast to install (See link) http://http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20809.

This system is SOOO easy to adjust and move the lights. No wire nuts (well two), no splicing wires, taping etc... everything is custom made inclidng the connectors to save money. I tested my first round of lights which I made in march and the connections worked untill I pulled them up to start setting up the real display last week (they were outdoors for 6 months). I almost can't wait to pack them up to see how small a box they and the wire fit's into for storage.

I made some improvements since I originally posted the "Atmosphere thread" many months ago. These changes have improved the system greatly. I have about 60-70 lights run by one single Puter power supply. and I now find that I need about 20-30 more....... Next year...

This system is SO cheap and so easy to build, not to mention the huge savings on the electric bill.



















The Graveyard isn't quite as bright as these pictures show. It really looks much better in person.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me likey!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a lot of LEDs, but what an effect it makes!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually the pics look really good. I like your system. Electronics Goldmine has been selling those Malibu transformers at a reasonable price lately, I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking spoooky!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

psyko99 said:


> Actually the pics look really good. I like your system. Electronics Goldmine has been selling those Malibu transformers at a reasonable price lately, I may have to pick one up.


I would be careful about using regular landscape transformers since almost all of them are 12V AC. In the Sister thread to this one (During development), I was advised not to use the 12AC transformers since it will likely shorten the life of your LED's. At that time I wasn't aware that they were AC and I use them all the time as part of my business. I'd recommend using a computer power supply. They are SUPER easy to hack. On the other hand, if you find one that is DC... let me Know. I'd love to have something with a built in timer so I can free up my industrial strength timer.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looks great Greg!


----------

